# Preventing Baler Fires



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

AgNews.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/preventing-an-unwanted-baler-fire-naa-university-news-release/


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

I'll add to what article stated to acquire & utilize regularly a laser thermometer to check brg temperatures. Also if smoke or flames is detected immediately open tailgate & eject forming bale.This info is coming from someone that has witnessed his rd baler burn several yrs back. Luckily I disconnected & saved my tractor after I depleted the water out of my fire extinguisher. I now add a chemical called "Fire Out" in the water in my extinguisher. Everyone can have their favorite brand/color of hay equipment but t seen ALL COLORS of burnt rd balers.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Fire dept came out the other day to put out a neighbors hay fire......they were looking for dawn....didn't have any.....guess they are using it as an additive like "Fire Out"


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

somedevildawg said:


> Fire dept came out the other day to put out a neighbors hay fire......they were looking for dawn....didn't have any.....guess they are using it as an additive like "Fire Out"


Adding any kind of detergent to water breaks the surface tension and makes water "wetter", We add some detergent to the pressurized water extinguisher we carry on the bean combine, adding some detergent to the water in a tank your leak testing will turn up leaks where straight water would have took hours to seep thru.


----------



## dubltrubl (Jul 19, 2010)

TxJim,

That's exactly what I do on a regular basis. I shoot the bearings with a temp gun while warming it up prior to heading to the field. I'd rather change one out at the house, than in the field plus I head off a potential fire. I've had 2 close calls in the past and don't need anymore attention getters! Also carry a fire extinguisher and a 5 gallon backpack sprayer filled with water in the truck n case I need water. Baler fires scare the bejeezus outta me! Good suggestion on the dishwashing soap. I do know, dealing with fires in the oilfield that the foam sytems work great.

Regards,

Steve


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Checking bearing temps is a good idea, it also gives you a chance to notice other problems. It's hard to hear a round baler that isn't happy from the cab.


----------



## The saint (Oct 4, 2015)

So the dawn or other dish soap acts to "make the water water" by reducing surface tension allowing the water to more easily penetrate in to natural fibers, wood hay grass. The net result is more water actively removing heat from the fire and less run off. Make water about 25℅ more effective. It only takes about .01% to make a difference.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

The saint said:


> So the dawn or other dish soap acts to "make the water water" by reducing surface tension allowing the water to more easily penetrate in to natural fibers, wood hay grass. The net result is more water actively removing heat from the fire and less run off. Make water about 25℅ more effective. It only takes about .01% to make a difference.


Yah, especially when your dealing with soybean dust, water just seems to run right off that. I think our extinguisher holds 4 gallons or so, only takes a squirt of dish soap to make a difference.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

One of my winter "projects" is to find a way to mount Indian pump to baler tractor. Or maybe as a second option, mount Indian pump to baler.
Baler already has Badger water extinguisher. 
I just can't get enough fire suppression on board. I'm scared to death of fire....way too many historic wood and cedar shake buildings nearby.

When there's a fire, does it typically eat through the field quickly? Guess it all depends on dryness of crop?
I know to park tractor into the wind and attempt to unhook if possible while dumping bale, extinguishing, calling 911 and of course filming the event for to show HT buddies later that night.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Only time I'm overly worried about a baler fire is like last year, almost all first cutting wasn't made till the 4th of July, all the grass was dryer than a popcorn fart before being mowed.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Fire spread in field depends on wind quite heavily. I read of someone using their front mount sprayer tank in the summer for fire protection using a hydraulic pump driving a water pump. It was a pretty good size, would work well.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

JD3430 said:


> One of my winter "projects" is to find a way to mount Indian pump to baler tractor. Or maybe as a second option, mount Indian pump to baler.
> Baler already has Badger water extinguisher.
> I just can't get enough fire suppression on board. I'm scared to death of fire....way too many historic wood and cedar shake buildings nearby.
> When there's a fire, does it typically eat through the field quickly? Guess it all depends on dryness of crop?
> I know to park tractor into the wind and attempt to unhook if possible while dumping bale, extinguishing, calling 911 and of course filming the event for to show HT buddies later that night.


Lol, The norm nowadays would be to do the last step first.........


----------



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

I have insurance on my balers for a reason. Just keep them clean, pay attention and know what sounds your baler makes and doesn't make.


----------



## halfmoonfarm01 (Aug 19, 2013)

Had a close call on Tuesday, had baled 2nd cutting on Monday, got lazy and did not blow out baler because I had 5 acres of pearl millet to bale on Tuesday. It was really dry by Tuesday

afternoon. I was starting on the last roll when I smelled something burning, looked back and saw smoke coming from baler. Cut off PTO, opened tailgate and headed to the shop for water.

Fortunately it was close, by the time I got there I had flames, I was able to extinguish the fire before any damage was done (only burned edge of one belt). It appears the fire started at the follower roll scraper, hay was burning on the middle 2 belts. Dumped a bunch of water on the follower roll, got it cleaned off, let it cool down and then started it back up. Everything looked OK, sounded OK, so I went back to the field with water and baled the last bale. I will be blowing baler out every day along with purchasing a laser thermometer to check bearing temperature from now on. Sorry no pictures or video.............


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

My baler has a removable scraper, it has a warning on it to only run it tight for short straw etc as there is a fire risk in normal material.



halfmoonfarm01 said:


> was done (only burned edge of one belt). It appears the fire started at the follower roll scraper, hay was burning on the middle 2 belts. Dumped a bunch of water on the follower roll, got it cleaned off, let it cool down and then started it back up. Everything looked OK, sounded OK, so I went back to the field with water and baled the last bale. I will be blowing baler out every day along with purchasing a laser thermometer to check bearing temperature from now on. Sorry no pictures or video.............


----------



## YODA (Oct 24, 2013)

OK help a new/old kid here. Hesston 4550 baler - where do I check and if I dont have a point and shoot thermometer, where/how do I hand check. Also I carry an ABC fire unit on the baler, I think it is a 5 or 10lb model. It seems it is the wrong type from comments here.

What should I have on the baler or tractor?

On the upside I do have a sensitive nose for things burning/hot. Just a knack I guess. Was on a plant tour one day and asked what was burning as we left a room. They thanked me later as they found an overheating pump of some kind - no one had noticed until I said something.

On the down side the boss unit hates me when I ask what burning in the kitchen....things tend to be over done at my place a lot   :wub:


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

YODA said:


> On the down side the boss unit hates me when I ask what burning in the kitchen....things tend to be over done at my place a lot   :wub:


Now here's were you need to apply some tact.

Simply ask what smells so good and how soon will it be ready to eat.

Ralph

Tact is the ability to tell someone to go to hell....And they look forward to the trip.


----------



## mike10 (May 29, 2011)

Halfmoomfarm01, you better take a closer look at the follower roll and scraper. Unless the fire started somewhere else and fell on the follower roll you have a problem that needs attention. Check if the scraper is rubbing against the roll. If it is then you have a bearing that is failing in the follower roll.


----------



## halfmoonfarm01 (Aug 19, 2013)

Mike10,

thanks I will check it out.


----------



## gearhartfarms82 (May 10, 2015)

Its called cheap way to make class A foam. Put a blanket on the hay and it will go out. We anymore dont waste time or water on hay fires. If they are already gone no reason to put out just perserve property around it. Take your water cans and add some dawn to them just remember to shake once or twice before use.

Also if you keep your balers blown off daily and greased thoroughly most of the fires will be drastically reduced. Thats one thing im not very hip on with the deere balers is all the sealed bearings. On our new hollands is all the grease zerks.


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

I mounted this when I first started doing hay, & it has stayed on the tractor ever since. There is also one mounted on my round baler.

Another tip I heard about I wanna mention, is connect the baler to the tractor with the pull pin upside down, held in with a clench pin. As we all know sometimes the pull pin is hard to get out if there is any kind of pressure on it, so all you have to do is pull the clinch pin & let the pull pin fall out if things get too hot. At least you can save the tractor.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

My old MF/gehl is all sealed bearings too. No idea how they last as the seals don't look very fancy.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

gearhartfarms82 said:


> Thats one thing im not very hip on with the deere balers is all the sealed bearings. On our new hollands is all the grease zerks.


I think brgs with grease fittings isn't a true fire retardant as I've seen NH rd balers that have BURNT.


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

The grease fittings must be used. LOL


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Has anyone ever seen or have a pic with a way to mount an Indian pump?

The little tray they offer wont workee.


----------



## Bruce Hopf (Jun 29, 2016)

gearhartfarms82 said:


> Its called cheap way to make class A foam. Put a blanket on the hay and it will go out. We anymore dont waste time or water on hay fires. If they are already gone no reason to put out just perserve property around it. Take your water cans and add some dawn to them just remember to shake once or twice before use.
> Also if you keep your balers blown off daily and greased thoroughly most of the fires will be drastically reduced. Thats one thing im not very hip on with the deere balers is all the sealed bearings. On our new hollands is all the grease zerks.


I don't know, about your last statemet. On Wednesday, I went to a farm equipment wreckers, to get a couple springs, for my John Deere baler. There was about 50, or 60 round balers, there that were burnt. 5, or 6 of them, were Deere balers, had a couple other makes, that were burnt, as well, but the rest, were New Holland balers. Like Tx Jim had stated earlier, it doesn't matter what colour they are, they will burn.


----------



## Bruce Hopf (Jun 29, 2016)

After reading this, I'm have 3, 3, or 4 gallon hand sprayers, I'm going to fill with water, and add some Dawn Dish soap, to them, and some how, either, mount them to the baler, or tractor, in case of a fire. I also have a 10 Lbs Fire Extinguisher, in the cab, of the tractor, as well. How much dish soap, would a person add, to a sprayer?


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I just bought used parts for my NH BR7060 baler. The baler I got the parts from was a BR7060 that was burnt. It only had 2900 bales on it and was newer than mine. 
Now there's always the chance it was a lack of greasing that caused it, but it still scares the heck out of me.


----------



## gearhartfarms82 (May 10, 2015)

Your all right about whats burnt. Broadriverhay said it best. The grease fittings must be used. We almost never loose a greasable bearing but have lost many non greaseable ones. It all comes down to maitnince. Agressive maitnince will always fair better in fires than no maitnince at all. Its all in what someone perfers or wants.

Add as much as you want. More soap more bubbles. On class A fires we normally run .03-.06% foam solution. Personally i like .06-.08% my self


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Used as in lubricated according to manufacturers instructions. I've seen brgs with grease fittings over greased which blows out the seals shortening the brgs life.


----------



## The saint (Oct 4, 2015)

JD3430 said:


> I just bought used parts for my NH BR7060 baler. The baler I got the parts from was a BR7060 that was burnt. It only had 2900 bales on it and was newer than mine.
> Now there's always the chance it was a lack of greasing that caused it, but it still scares the heck out of me.


I would do about a squirt (tea spoon) or so.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

I put some antifreeze in with the water in my water type fire extinguisher other wise it could freeze up when baleing stalks in the fall.

Never thought of it but with the antifreeze in it I dont think it runs off like straight water??


----------



## Bruce Hopf (Jun 29, 2016)

After rumaging around all those burnt balers, at the wreckers, last week, makes me more aware, of posibilities, of a baler fire, kind of makes me a little nervous, about a fire, while running my baler. 
I think having a Lazer Thermometer, would be a real investment, to help look for bad bearings, in a bale, a d prevent fires, in the baler. Where would someone find one? Would a place like NAPA, carry them, or an equipment dealership, carry them?


----------



## Bruce Hopf (Jun 29, 2016)

The saint said:


> I would do about a squirt (tea spoon) or so.


A tea spoon, of dish soap, to how much water?


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Bruce Hopf said:


> After rumaging around all those burnt balers, at the wreckers, last week, makes me more aware, of posibilities, of a baler fire, kind of makes me a little nervous, about a fire, while running my baler.
> I think having a Lazer Thermometer, would be a real investment, to help look for bad bearings, in a bale, a d prevent fires, in the baler. Where would someone find one? Would a place like NAPA, carry them, or an equipment dealership, carry them?


Most all auto parts stores have them......bout $30-40


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

Bruce Hopf said:


> After rumaging around all those burnt balers, at the wreckers, last week, makes me more aware, of posibilities, of a baler fire, kind of makes me a little nervous, about a fire, while running my baler.
> I think having a Lazer Thermometer, would be a real investment, to help look for bad bearings, in a bale, a d prevent fires, in the baler. Where would someone find one? Would a place like NAPA, carry them, or an equipment dealership, carry them?


http://www.ruralking.com/infrared-thermometer-with-laser-targeting-dt8380.html?fee=2&fep=94931&utm_source=google&utm_medium=cpc&gclid=CPv-uISos84CFY-GaQodg_MBMg

on sale this month 14.99...even with shipping, might beat local prices. I have one and it works fine and have had no problems with it

73, Mark


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

I'm surprised fire extinguishing systems haven't become available for balers, actually.

In Farm Show magazine a couple years back, I was reading about a new fire extinguisher system that some guy had come up with that was fully automatic. It worked by having a large fire extinguisher plumbed into a system of tubes that ran to strategic points on the combine (or baler) that were the most likely to catch fire. The tube ended in a special fitting that was basically a tube with the end soldered shut with a blob of solder. The tube fitting was held in close proximity to the bearing or area of concern by a mounting clip under an existing nut or installed as needed. In the event that the bearing got hot and caught fire, the heat would melt the blob of solder in the end of the fitting, and the pressurized line (the system was pressurized at all times by the extinguisher which acted as a reservoir) would blow the solder out of the fitting and then continue to blow out the extinguisher's contents through the now-open fitting, extinguishing the fire.

I think they were planning to offer aftermarket kits for various equipment. Seems like a good idea, as it's a passive system that responds to the heat of a fire automatically, so long as the extinguisher is kept fully charged and pressurized.

Later! OL J R


----------



## Bruce Hopf (Jun 29, 2016)

Thanks for the info, will also come in handy, with the Combine, as well.


----------



## Bruce Hopf (Jun 29, 2016)

somedevildawg said:


> Most all auto parts stores have them......bout $30-40





glasswrongsize said:


> http://www.ruralking.com/infrared-thermometer-with-laser-targeting-dt8380.html?fee=2&fep=94931&utm_source=google&utm_medium=cpc&gclid=CPv-uISos84CFY-GaQodg_MBMg
> 
> on sale this month 14.99...even with shipping, might beat local prices. I have one and it works fine and have had no problems with it
> 73, Mark


Thank you, for the information, I'll be checking out, for one soon. Will even come in handy, with the combine.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

luke strawwalker said:


> I'm surprised fire extinguishing systems haven't become available for balers, actually.
> 
> In Farm Show magazine a couple years back, I was reading about a new fire extinguisher system that some guy had come up with that was fully automatic. It worked by having a large fire extinguisher plumbed into a system of tubes that ran to strategic points on the combine (or baler) that were the most likely to catch fire. The tube ended in a special fitting that was basically a tube with the end soldered shut with a blob of solder. The tube fitting was held in close proximity to the bearing or area of concern by a mounting clip under an existing nut or installed as needed. In the event that the bearing got hot and caught fire, the heat would melt the blob of solder in the end of the fitting, and the pressurized line (the system was pressurized at all times by the extinguisher which acted as a reservoir) would blow the solder out of the fitting and then continue to blow out the extinguisher's contents through the now-open fitting, extinguishing the fire.
> 
> ...


I've thought about the same Luke.......my boat has a automatic system, seems relatively simple. Even if it wasn't automatic, just flipping a switch would extinguish the fire.


----------



## Bruce Hopf (Jun 29, 2016)

A friend of mine, ran a water hose, he had capped the one end off, while hooked up to a water tap, and strung, through out his shop, along the ceiling. He had a fire one night, burnt through the hose, and put the fire out. Sure he had some fire damage, but if it wasn't for that hose, strung through his shop, the way he did, he would have lost it all.
Thought of some how, mounting a Water Pressure tank, to the Baler, filling it with water, running some plastic pipe, or garden hose, around the baler, at the known areas,where a fire, could possibly start, and preasurizing the air tank, with about 20, or 30 PSI, at the start of the day, make sure everything is clear of debris, and make sure, the air tank, is charged up, with air.


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

I bought an ex Forest Service pickup ten years ago that had a fire extinguisher in it. I never thought I would have need of it until this last spring; checked oil, and it was low. Added a quart of oil, and of course I had to pour some on the valve cover; well it ended up running down on the manifold and started on fire. Good thing I remembered I had that extinguisher, or I would have lost a truck. Should carry one in every vehicle, shop, home, and all of the equipment. One never knows where a fire might start.


----------



## Bruce Hopf (Jun 29, 2016)

I used to drive transport trucks, long haul, for a living. Going to Chico California, in some of the hills, North of Donal Pass, during early morning, I seen a few cars, back in the distance, of the Liquid Tanker, I was pulling. 
Couldn't figure out why, till I looked in my passenger side mirrors.
Turned out, I had a Wheel Seal, of my front differential let go, a d the heat of the brake drums, it item the oil, from the Differential. I pulled over, grabbed one of my 3 fire extinguishers, amd almost had the blaze out, grabbed the second one, and was able, to get it out.
Waited a little bit, to move on, hit another hill, a d had another blaze, a d used my last fire extinguisher, got it out, found out, a couple miles down the road, was a repair shop, got into the repair shop, and lucky enough, didn't have any more issues. If it wasn't for as many fire extinguishers, I had on board, my truck, I would have had, to watch my truck, that I owned, burn to the ground. Nothing scared me, as bad, as that had done, a d I've always been fearful of fires. Now I'm just as fearful, of a baler fire, like I used to be fearful, of a truck fire.


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

Bruce Hopf said:


> I used to drive transport trucks, long haul, for a living. Going to Chico California, in some of the hills, North of Donal Pass, during early morning, I seen a few cars, back in the distance, of the Liquid Tanker, I was pulling.
> Couldn't figure out why, till I looked in my passenger side mirrors.
> Turned out, I had a Wheel Seal, of my front differential let go, a d the heat of the brake drums, it item the oil, from the Differential. I pulled over, grabbed one of my 3 fire extinguishers, amd almost had the blaze out, grabbed the second one, and was able, to get it out.
> Waited a little bit, to move on, hit another hill, a d had another blaze, a d used my last fire extinguisher, got it out, found out, a couple miles down the road, was a repair shop, got into the repair shop, and lucky enough, didn't have any more issues. If it wasn't for as many fire extinguishers, I had on board, my truck, I would have had, to watch my truck, that I owned, burn to the ground. Nothing scared me, as bad, as that had done, a d I've always been fearful of fires. Now I'm just as fearful, of a baler fire, like I used to be fearful, of a truck fire.


That story reminds me of a time when I seen an whole semi truck load of hay go up. it started near the rear axle, and in a matte of seconds that whole load was engulfed. The driver had just enough time to unhook the tractor before it was to late.


----------



## The saint (Oct 4, 2015)

Bruce Hopf said:


> A tea spoon, of dish soap, to how much water?


Sorry a standard water exstingisher is 2.5 gal or the backpack type are 5 so I was looking at the 2.5 gal. It is not like mixing spray ballpark will do just fine so don't strees the ratio too much.


----------



## Bruce Hopf (Jun 29, 2016)

How long,,would you run your baler, prior to hitting it, with the !azer temp gun, amd would yout run your baler, at normal oppereting speeds, prior to hitting it with the Lazer gun.


Tx Jim said:


> I'll add to what article stated to acquire & utilize regularly a laser thermometer to check brg temperatures. Also if smoke or flames is detected immediately open tailgate & eject forming bale.This info is coming from someone that has witnessed his rd baler burn several yrs back. Luckily I disconnected & saved my tractor after I depleted the water out of my fire extinguisher. I now add a chemical called "Fire Out" in the water in my extinguisher. Everyone can have their favorite brand/color of hay equipment but t seen ALL COLORS of burnt rd balers.





dubltrubl said:


> TxJim,
> That's exactly what I do on a regular basis. I shoot the bearings with a temp gun while warming it up prior to heading to the field. I'd rather change one out at the house, than in the field plus I head off a potential fire. I've had 2 close calls in the past and don't need anymore attention getters! Also carry a fire extinguisher and a 5 gallon backpack sprayer filled with water in the truck n case I need water. Baler fires scare the bejeezus outta me! Good suggestion on the dishwashing soap. I do know, dealing with fires in the oilfield that the foam sytems work great.
> Regards,
> Steve


----------



## Bruce Hopf (Jun 29, 2016)

The saint said:


> Sorry a standard water exstingisher is 2.5 gal or the backpack type are 5 so I was looking at the 2.5 gal. It is not like mixing spray ballpark will do just fine so don't strees the ratio too much.


So if one adds, a table spoon, or two, to 2.5 gallons, of water, possibly should be OK, or too much soap? Guess one should experiment, with the set up, to find out.


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

Bruce Hopf said:


> A friend of mine, ran a water hose, he had capped the one end off, while hooked up to a water tap, and strung, through out his shop, along the ceiling. He had a fire one night, burnt through the hose, and put the fire out. Sure he had some fire damage, but if it wasn't for that hose, strung through his shop, the way he did, he would have lost it all.
> Thought of some how, mounting a Water Pressure tank, to the Baler, filling it with water, running some plastic pipe, or garden hose, around the baler, at the known areas,where a fire, could possibly start, and preasurizing the air tank, with about 20, or 30 PSI, at the start of the day, make sure everything is clear of debris, and make sure, the air tank, is charged up, with air.


Old propane tanks work good for that.


----------



## Bruce Hopf (Jun 29, 2016)

Picked up a Lazer thermometer, today. Was wondering, where is the best place, to shoot the bearings, from, shoot thme, from the ends, of each shafts? Thanks again,,for all the advice.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

I just aim at the brg or the end of roller that brg sits in.


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

Bruce Hopf said:


> How long,,would you run your baler, prior to hitting it, with the !azer temp gun, amd would yout run your baler, at normal oppereting speeds, prior to hitting it with the Lazer gun.


I just started baling, give it time to 'warm up', maybe 10 or 15 min, then check the rollers, walls, shaft, whatever, I could, as close to the bearing as I could. Most of 'em should be kinda close in temp. It doesn't take long to go around the baler, & you'll soon get an idea of what's normal. One running hot will easy to find. Then check it again in another 1/2 hour or so. Every hour or so I like to get off the tractor & stretch my legs anyhow, so that's a good excuse.


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

Bruce Hopf said:


> So if one adds, a table spoon, or two, to 2.5 gallons, of water, possibly should be OK, or too much soap? Guess one should experiment, with the set up, to find out.


I never measured it, just used a good squirt. More than you need isn't going to hurt anything.

Years ago while working a house fire with the volunteer fire dept, the Capt sent me to the station to refill our tanker truck, and put some "wet water" in it. (Wet water is just concentrated liquid soap, & like said before breaks the water molecules smaller so they will penetrate materials like mattress, blankets, paper piles, etc. better.) He would not tell me how much "some" was (1 gallon? 2 gallons?) so I probably put 1/2 of that 5 gallon bucket in a 1000 gallon tanker. When that water hit the house, we had plenty of suds.


----------



## The saint (Oct 4, 2015)

Bruce Hopf said:


> So if one adds, a table spoon, or two, to 2.5 gallons, of water, possibly should be OK, or too much soap? Guess one should experiment, with the set up, to find out.


You really can't have too much at a point you don't gain any more value but it will not hurt anything


----------



## Bruce Hopf (Jun 29, 2016)

Thanks again, for all the help, and advice. I greatly appreciate it. I joined this website, on the 29th, of June. I found it, on Google, while I was trying to find information, on my John Deere 466, round baler, prior to purchasing it. 
Since joining here, I've found a Weath, of information on it, and have learned a lot, not just about my baler, net wrap, but tips about trying to prevent fires, with a round baler. Things I never had to worry about, with my Small Square Baler.


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

So I took my water extinguisher to a place to have it charged with N (I assume that is what they use), and was told they are not allowed to put anything in the water. So you guys that add detergent-do you charge them yourself, and if so how?


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

I air my water fire extinguisher up with my air compressor. I keep gauge on extinguisher in the green area.


----------



## Coondle (Aug 28, 2013)

For those who decide to use a gas pressurised vessel as a fire extinguisher I would suggest you try some practice chargings to decide on the optimum level to fill the water to.

In our dry climate we have a bit of experience in firefighting.

When conditions are dry, I work within reasonable proximity of my utility truck on which I have a skid mounted firefighting unit. It has a 900 litre (225 gallon) tank and a petrol powered 6.5 hp twin impeller close coupled pump that operates a maximum pressure of about about 7.5 bar. One bar equals 1 atmosphere or about 14.5 psi.

The unit is equipped with 4 outlets, a 36 metre (80 foot) 19mm (3/4 inch) hose reel fitted with an overhand pull toggle adjustable nozzle, a similar quick release adjustable nozzle on 6metres (20 feet) hose. Replaceable with a quick release single bore nozzle of 10 mm (3/8 inch), a trigger style adjustable nozzle on a 2 metre (6 foot) hose for use by the vehicle driver and a trigger style adjustable nozzle on a 60 metre (132 foot) 13 mm (1/2 inch) hose reel. This later hose reel nozzle combination is of what we call "mopping up" or sometimes called "blacking out".

The vehicle also has 2 x backpack manually operated units.These units are for emergency self defence if the main tank runs out or can be emptied into the main tank as an emergency self defence supply. I try to never run out of water at a wildfire but refill when down to about 1/4 full.

These units are also useful if a fire cannot be accessed by vehicle.

I also carry a manually operated self contained 10 litre (2.5) gallon cylindrical unit on the tractor which is mandatory in our dry season.

Thanks to the posts on this site I have this week ordered a hand held laser thermometer AU $15.31inc delivery.


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

Hayman1 said:


> So I took my water extinguisher to a place to have it charged with N (I assume that is what they use), and was told they are not allowed to put anything in the water. So you guys that add detergent-do you charge them yourself, and if so how?


Yes. there are a couple different designs, but they all work the same. The top screws off (or has a ring that will screw off). You might need a wooden or rubber mallet, or large crescent wrench to get it off. Fill it to the "fill" line (there should be one on the side of the tank), with clean tap water, a squirt or 2 soap, & put the top back on. I use Vaseline to lube the gasket. There is a valve stem, just like on a tire, to fill with air. Like Tx Jim said, put the needle in the green.


----------



## Coondle (Aug 28, 2013)

Any surfactant will do.

Our Bush Fire Brigades used to use a very cheap surfactant that is derived from blood and bone. The downside is that it is quite corrosive and it was better to be upwind. Bought it in 1000litre (250 gallon) pods.

The low cost was not worth the maintenance on equipment and volunteers would borrow some to put in their garden.

Now a proprietary non ionic surfactant is used that is far more convenient and easer to handle in 20 litre (5 gallon) plastic containers. One cupful in 2800 litres (700 gallons).


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Aberdeen, SD.

Regards, Mike

http://www.farmforum.net/news/blaze-destroys-alfalfa-bales/article_c5612ce8-ae55-54ac-91d5-e837843f356c.html?utm_medium=social&utm_source=twitter_stanwiseIII


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Tx Jim said:


> I'll add to what article stated to acquire & utilize regularly a laser thermometer to check brg temperatures. Also if smoke or flames is detected immediately open tailgate & eject forming bale.This info is coming from someone that has witnessed his rd baler burn several yrs back. Luckily I disconnected & saved my tractor after I depleted the water out of my fire extinguisher. I now add a chemical called "Fire Out" in the water in my extinguisher. Everyone can have their favorite brand/color of hay equipment but t seen ALL COLORS of burnt rd balers.


I liked TxJim's, idea here (fire out) along with the laser thermometer, just had a little brain storm, I am going to use a paint marker to write what I am going to call the 'baseline' temperature near each bearing. Biggest reason, the memory of the fool my wife married is not as good as he thinks it is.

Larry


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

swmnhay said:


> I put some antifreeze in with the water in my water type fire extinguisher other wise it could freeze up when baleing stalks in the fall.
> 
> Never thought of it but with the antifreeze in it I dont think it runs off like straight water??


I do not know about current antifreeze but that made a few years ago was flamable.

We had the wood floor of a trailer catch on fire while the guy was wielding. My uncle grabbed a jug of antifreeze and poured on it. That really made it take off.

Newer antifreeze may not be flamable.


----------



## Bruce Hopf (Jun 29, 2016)

r82230 said:


> I liked TxJim's, idea here (fire out) along with the laser thermometer, just had a little brain storm, I am going to use a paint marker to write what I am going to call the 'baseline' temperature near each bearing. Biggest reason, the memory of the fool my wife married is not as good as he thinks it is.
> Larry


What would an average baseline temperature be, for a bearing, in a round baler? Thanks again. Bruce.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Tim/South said:


> I do not know about current antifreeze but that made a few years ago was flamable.
> 
> We had the wood floor of a trailer catch on fire while the guy was wielding. My uncle grabbed a jug of antifreeze and poured on it. That really made it take off.
> 
> Newer antifreeze may not be flamable.


Well shit I better check that out.I did know RV antifreeze was flamable after reading it on the jug.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Bruce Hopf said:


> What would an average baseline temperature be, for a bearing, in a round baler? Thanks again. Bruce.


Bruce,

My thought is each bearing may have it's own temperature, that's why I am going to mark it next to the bearing. I have some Sharpie paint pens that work great for this type of work. This is what I bought a couple of years ago, for permanently marking equipment.

https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_ss_i_1_26?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=sharpie+paint+markers+assorted+colors&sprefix=sharpie+paint+markers+asso%2Caps%2C265

Larry


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

Had a bearing go out on the baler last night while baling straw on a neighbors land. Thought I smelled smoke but thought no I was just imagining things, didn't hear anything inside the cab. Figured I'd finish the row I was on and stop and check as I didn't have far to go. When I got stopped I could see smoke coming out. The dust that had accumulated on the bearing was smoldering quite well but no flames. I was able to brush all the burning stuff off onto the ground but still doused it with the fire extinguisher just to be sure. I'd just mounted that extinguisher about a month ago. Was sure glad to have it


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

Bruce Hopf said:


> What would an average baseline temperature be, for a bearing, in a round baler? Thanks again. Bruce.


Honestly when I check the bearings on my baler they run maybe 10-15 Celsius above current outside temperature.


----------



## Bruce Hopf (Jun 29, 2016)

Got my baler out today, man baled up some Wheat Straw. Did a couple rows of straw, got my Lazer Thermometer out, and shot the bearings. A few of them, were around 104 degrees F, and the rest of them, were around 94 degrees F. Shot them a couple more times, and had the same readings. Figured I was good to go.


----------



## bdobbins55 (Aug 13, 2011)

Guys, this can happen very quickly. Yesterday, we were baling 10 acres of mixed grass hay. After 11 bales I noticed flames behind the baler when my son stopped to tie the bale. My 15 lbs ABC fire extinguisher was not enough to get ahead of it. We lost my MF 4243 and Vermeer 5400 Rebel baler. Thankful no one was hurt and no structures were involved. Thankfully both were insured. I'll add photos if I can learn how.


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

bdobbins55 said:


> Guys, this can happen very quickly. Yesterday, we were baling 10 acres of mixed grass hay. After 11 bales I noticed flames behind the baler when my son stopped to tie the bale. My 15 lbs ABC fire extinguisher was not enough to get ahead of it. We lost my MF 4243 and Vermeer 5400 Rebel baler. Thankful no one was hurt and no structures were involved. Thankfully both were insured. I'll add photos if I can learn how.


Sorry to hear that. In the future you may want to mount a water fire extinguisher on your baler or tractor. If a bearing goes, it needs to be cooled down fast. I have seen it take one and a half water type extinguishers to do the job.

Welcome to Haytalk!


----------



## Bruce Hopf (Jun 29, 2016)

bdobbins55 said:


> Guys, this can happen very quickly. Yesterday, we were baling 10 acres of mixed grass hay. After 11 bales I noticed flames behind the baler when my son stopped to tie the bale. My 15 lbs ABC fire extinguisher was not enough to get ahead of it. We lost my MF 4243 and Vermeer 5400 Rebel baler. Thankful no one was hurt and no structures were involved. Thankfully both were insured. I'll add photos if I can learn how.


Sorry to hear, about your loss, of equipment. Equipment can be replaced, a life can't be. Glad your Son, amd yourself, is OK, and no other damage, to anything else.


----------

